# SpamAssassin benutzt weder Razor noch DCC

## ftf

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab gerade einen frisch installierten Server mit Gentoo samt 

SpamAssassin 3.2.1-r1 

razor 2.84 

dcc 1.3.55 

pyzor 0.5.0 

und 

amavis 2.6.1-r1 

vor mir. 

Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem das SpamAssassin zwar die Module für razor, pyzor und dcc lädt, aber keine Test mit diesen Modulen vornimmt. 

# spamassassin -D spamassassin -t -D < sample-spam 

```

[12923] dbg: logger: adding facilities: all 

[12923] dbg: logger: logging level is DBG 

[12923] dbg: generic: SpamAssassin version 3.2.1 

[12923] dbg: config: score set 0 chosen. 

[12923] dbg: util: running in taint mode? no 

[12923] dbg: dns: is Net::DNS::Resolver available? yes 

[12923] dbg: dns: Net::DNS version: 0.63 

[12923] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules pre files 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/init.pre 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v312.pre 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre 

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001" for sys rules pre files 

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001" for default rules dir 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_adult_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header3_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x264_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html4_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_oem_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_spoof_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_whitelist_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_bml_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_redirect_pre3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_bml_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_redirect_post3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules dir 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf 

[12923] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin" for user state dir 

[12923] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin/user_prefs" for user prefs file 

[12923] dbg: config: read file /root/.spamassassin/user_prefs 

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF from @INC 

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry from @INC 

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Hashcash from @INC 

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF from @INC 

[12923] dbg: plugin: did not register Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF=HASH(0x1cdb5b0), already registered 

[b][12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC from @INC 

[12923] dbg: dcc: network tests on, registering DCC 

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor from @INC

[12923] dbg: pyzor: network tests on, attempting Pyzor

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2 from @INC

[12923] dbg: razor2: razor2 is available, version 2.84

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::TextCat from @INC

[12923] dbg: textcat: loading languages file...

[12923] dbg: textcat: loaded 73 language models

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DKIM from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Check from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTTPSMismatch from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDetail from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Bayes from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::BodyEval from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DNSEval from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTMLEval from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HeaderEval from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEEval from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayEval from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIEval from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WLBLEval from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::VBounce from @INC

[12923] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ImageInfo from @INC

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_adult_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_adult_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_adult_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510052000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510052000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510052000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header3_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200810271100.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header3_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200810271100.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header3_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200810271100.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200810271100.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200810271100.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200810271100.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x264_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510300000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x264_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510300000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x264_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510300000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510300000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510300000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510300000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512260100.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512260100.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512260100.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html4_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html4_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html4_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510252100.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510252100.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510252100.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510062000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510062000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510062000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_oem_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512271200.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_oem_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512271200.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_oem_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512271200.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_spoof_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200701151000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_spoof_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200701151000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_spoof_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200701151000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_whitelist_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605160300.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_whitelist_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605160300.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_whitelist_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605160300.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_bml_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_bml_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_bml_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_redirect_pre3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_redirect_pre3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_redirect_pre3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_bml_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_bml_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_bml_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_redirect_post3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605160300.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_redirect_post3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605160300.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_redirect_post3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605160300.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[12923] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[12923] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[12923] dbg: rules: SARE_HEAD_HDR_XRMDTXT merged duplicates: SARE_HEAD_HDR_AUTSUBD __SARE_HEAD_HDR_RMDB

[12923] dbg: rules: __SARE_HEAD_HDR_IDKEY merged duplicates: SARE_HEAD_HDR_XIDKEY

[12923] dbg: rules: SARE_SUBJ_SLUT merged duplicates: __FPS_SLUT

[12923] dbg: rules: __SARE_FROM_WSJ merged duplicates: SARE_FROM_WSJ

[12923] dbg: rules: __SARE_HEAD_HDR_XGMXAV merged duplicates: SARE_HEAD_HDR_XGMXAV

[12923] dbg: rules: SARE_USERAG_BAT merged duplicates: __SARE_HEAD_MAIL_BAT2

[12923] dbg: rules: SARE_HTML_ALT_WAIT1 merged duplicates: SARE_HTML_ALT_WAIT2 SARE_HTML_A_NULL SARE_HTML_BADOPEN SARE_HTML_BAD_FG_CLR SARE_HTML_COLOR_NWHT3 SARE_HTML_FONT_INVIS2 SARE_HTML_FSIZE_1ALL SARE_HTML_GIF_DIM SARE_HTML_H2_CLK SARE_HTML_HTML_AFTER SARE_HTML_INV_TAGA SARE_HTML_JSCRIPT_ENC SARE_HTML_JVS_HREF SARE_HTML_MANY_BR10 SARE_HTML_NO_BODY SARE_HTML_NO_HTML1 SARE_HTML_P_JUSTIFY SARE_HTML_URI_2SLASH SARE_HTML_URI_AXEL SARE_HTML_URI_BADQRY SARE_HTML_URI_BUG SARE_HTML_URI_FORMPHP SARE_HTML_URI_HREF SARE_HTML_URI_MANYP2 SARE_HTML_URI_MANYP3 SARE_HTML_URI_NUMPHP3 SARE_HTML_URI_OBFU4 SARE_HTML_URI_OBFU4a SARE_HTML_URI_OPTPHP SARE_HTML_URI_REFID SARE_HTML_URI_RID SARE_HTML_URI_RM SARE_HTML_USL_MULT

[12923] dbg: rules: SARE_BOUNDARY_D8 merged duplicates: SARE_FROM_NUM_9DIG SARE_FROM_SPACE2 SARE_FROM_SPAM_CHAR0 SARE_FROM_SPAM_WORD0 SARE_FROM_UK2NET2 SARE_HEAD_DATE18 SARE_HEAD_HDR_XACWGHT SARE_HEAD_HDR_XAUTOGN SARE_HEAD_HDR_XCONTAC SARE_HEAD_HDR_XENVID SARE_HEAD_HDR_XMCAVTP SARE_HEAD_HDR_XMLFILT SARE_HELO_MAIL SARE_MSGID_2KDD SARE_MSGID_EMPTY SARE_MSGID_LONG35 SARE_MSGID_LONG55 SARE_MSGID_LONG65 SARE_MSGID_LONG75 SARE_MULT_VIA_FWCATS SARE_RECV_IP_064080 SARE_RECV_IP_066114b SARE_RECV_IP_071004246 SARE_RECV_ISWEST SARE_RECV_SPAM_DOMN3 SARE_RECV_SPAM_DOMN81 SARE_RECV_SPAM_NAME0 SARE_RECV_SUSP_3 SARE_REPLY_SPAMWORD0 SARE_TOCC_BCC_MANY SARE_TOCC_COMBO1 SARE_USERAG_Dig SARE_XMAIL_XMAIL

[12923] dbg: conf: finish parsing

[12923] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags=HASH(0x23d0ea0) implements 'finish_parsing_end', priority 0

[12923] dbg: replacetags: replacing tags

[12923] dbg: replacetags: done replacing tags

[12923] dbg: bayes: tie-ing to DB file R/O /var/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes_toks

[12923] dbg: bayes: tie-ing to DB file R/O /var/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes_seen

[12923] dbg: bayes: found bayes db version 3

[12923] dbg: bayes: DB journal sync: last sync: 0

[12923] dbg: config: score set 3 chosen.

[12923] dbg: message: main message type: text/plain

[12923] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DNSEval=HASH(0x24a8590) implements 'check_start', priority 0

[12923] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Check=HASH(0x24889f0) implements 'check_main', priority 0

[12923] dbg: conf: trusted_networks not configured, using internal_networks configuration for trusted_networks

[12923] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Trusted: 

[12923] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Untrusted: 

[12923] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Internal: 

[12923] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-External: 

[12923] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry=HASH(0x1c6de90) implements 'extract_metadata', priority 0

[12923] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::TextCat=HASH(0x21bb610) implements 'extract_metadata', priority 0

[12923] dbg: metadata: X-Relay-Countries: 

[12923] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER START ----

[12923] dbg: message: parsing normal part

[12923] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER END ----

[12923] dbg: message: decoding other encoding type (7bit), ignoring

[12923] dbg: textcat: classifying, skipping: yi sco lv is bs sl la ga sa eu et rm cy eo fy gd lt

[12923] dbg: textcat: language possibly: en

[12923] dbg: textcat: X-Languages: "en", X-Languages-Length: 523

[12923] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry=HASH(0x1c6de90) implements 'parsed_metadata', priority 0

[12923] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 0

[12923] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[12923] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[12923] dbg: rules: ran header rule __CT_TEXT_PLAIN ======> got hit: "text/plain"

[12923] dbg: rules: ran header rule __MIME_VERSION ======> got hit: "1"

[12923] dbg: rules: ran header rule __TOCC_EXISTS ======> got hit: "R"

[12923] dbg: rules: ran header rule __SARE_WHITELIST_FLAG ======> got hit: "S"

[12923] dbg: rules: ran header rule __SARE_HEAD_MIME_VALID ======> got hit: "1.0"

[12923] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=0

[12923] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[12923] dbg: rules: ran body rule __NONEMPTY_BODY ======> got hit: "T"

[12923] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=0

[12923] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[12923] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=0

[12923] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[12923] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=0

[12923] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[12923] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0

[12923] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[12923] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 500

[12923] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[12923] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[12923] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=0

[12923] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[12923] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=0

[12923] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[12923] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=0

[12923] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[12923] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=0

[12923] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[12923] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG40 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG50'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG40 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG55'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG40 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG65'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG40 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG75'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_SUN_BLOCKER has undefined dependency 'USER_IN_WHITELIST'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_8BIT_NOSPM has undefined dependency '__SARE_HEAD_8BIT_DATE'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_8BIT_NOSPM has undefined dependency '__SARE_HEAD_8BIT_RECV'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_FPP_BLOCKER has undefined dependency 'USER_IN_WHITELIST'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MULT_RATW_03 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MULT_RATW_03E'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HTML_MANY_BR05 has undefined dependency 'HTML_MESSAGE'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RECV_FORGE_OUTBLZ has undefined dependency 'FAKE_OUTBLAZE_RCVD'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test __SARE_HEAD_FALSE has undefined dependency '__FROM_AOL_COM'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test __SARE_HEAD_FALSE has undefined dependency '__FROM_AOL_COM'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_BOUNDARY_D12 has undefined dependency 'MIME_BOUND_DIGITS_15'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HTML_MARQUEE has undefined dependency 'HTML_TAG_EXIST_MARQUEE'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_XORIP_NOTIP has undefined dependency 'X_ORIG_IPNOT_IPV4'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG45 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG50'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG45 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG55'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG45 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG65'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG45 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG75'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_FEB_BLOCKER has undefined dependency 'USER_IN_WHITELIST'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RD_SAFE has undefined dependency 'SARE_RD_SAFE_MKSHRT'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RD_SAFE has undefined dependency 'SARE_RD_SAFE_GT'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RD_SAFE has undefined dependency 'SARE_RD_SAFE_TINY'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_CIT_BLOCKER has undefined dependency 'USER_IN_WHITELIST'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RECV_IP_FROMIP1 has undefined dependency 'RCVD_DOUBLE_IP_SPAM'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_HDR_XMSGINF has undefined dependency 'X_MESSAGE_INFO'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_SUBJ_RAND has undefined dependency 'SARE_XMAIL_SUSP2'

[12923] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_SUBJ_RAND has undefined dependency 'X_AUTH_WARN_FAKED'

[12923] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[12923] dbg: check: is spam? score=0 required=3

[12923] dbg: check: tests=

[12923] dbg: check: subtests=__CT_TEXT_PLAIN,__MIME_VERSION,__NONEMPTY_BODY,__SARE_HEAD_MIME_VALID,__SARE_WHITELIST_FLAG,__TOCC_EXISTS

X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.2.1 (2007-05-02) on teseract

X-Spam-Status: No, score=0.0 required=3.0 tests=none _DCCR_ _PYZOR_ _RAZOR_

X-Spam-Report: 

Subject: Test spam mail (GTUBE)

Message-ID: <GTUBE1.1010101@example.net>

Date: Wed, 23 Jul 2003 23:30:00 +0200

From: Sender <sender@example.net>

To: Recipient <recipient@example.net>

Precedence: junk

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: text/plain; charset=us-ascii

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit

This is the GTUBE, the

   Generic

   Test for

   Unsolicited

   Bulk

   Email

If your spam filter supports it, the GTUBE provides a test by which you

can verify that the filter is installed correctly and is detecting incoming

spam. You can send yourself a test mail containing the following string of

characters (in upper case and with no white spaces and line breaks):

XJS*C4JDBQADN1.NSBN3*2IDNEN*GTUBE-STANDARD-ANTI-UBE-TEST-EMAIL*C.34X

You should send this test mail from an account outside of your network.

(no report template found)

```

# cat local.cf

```

# This is the right place to customize your installation of SpamAssassin.

#

# See 'perldoc Mail::SpamAssassin::Conf' for details of what can be

# tweaked.

#

# Only a small subset of options are listed below

#

###########################################################################

#   Add *****SPAM***** to the Subject header of spam e-mails

#

# rewrite_header Subject *****SPAM*****

#   Save spam messages as a message/rfc822 MIME attachment instead of

#   modifying the original message (0: off, 2: use text/plain instead)

#

# report_safe 1

#   Set which networks or hosts are considered 'trusted' by your mail

#   server (i.e. not spammers)

#

# trusted_networks 212.17.35.

#   Set file-locking method (flock is not safe over NFS, but is faster)

#

# lock_method flock

#   Set the threshold at which a message is considered spam (default: 5.0)

#

required_score 3.0

#   Use Bayesian classifier (default: 1)

#

use_bayes 1

#   Bayesian classifier auto-learning (default: 1)

#

bayes_auto_learn 0

add_header all   Report _REPORT_

add_header all Status _YESNO_, score=_SCORE_ required=_REQD_ tests=_TESTSSCORES(,)_ _DCCR_ _PYZOR_ _RAZOR_ 

#   Set headers which may provide inappropriate cues to the Bayesian

#   classifier

#

bayes_ignore_header X-Bogosity

bayes_ignore_header X-Spam-Flag

bayes_ignore_header X-Spam-Status

#trusted_networks 127.

internal_networks !0/0

skip_rbl_checks         0

ok_languages            all

ok_locales              all

bayes_path              /var/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes

razor_config             /var/amavis/.razor/razor-agent.conf

dcc_home /var/dcc

use_razor2               1

```

# cat init.pre

```

# This is the right place to customize your installation of SpamAssassin.

#

# See 'perldoc Mail::SpamAssassin::Conf' for details of what can be

# tweaked.

#

# This file contains plugin activation commands for plugins included

# in SpamAssassin 3.0.x releases.  It will not be installed if you

# already have a file in place called "init.pre".

#

###########################################################################

# RelayCountry - add metadata for Bayes learning, marking the countries

# a message was relayed through

#

# Note: This requires the IP::Country::Fast Perl module

#

# loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry

# URIDNSBL - look up URLs found in the message against several DNS

# blocklists.

#

#loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL

# Hashcash - perform hashcash verification.

#

#loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Hashcash

# SPF - perform SPF verification.

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry

#loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Hashcash

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF

```

# cat v310.pre

```

# This is the right place to customize your installation of SpamAssassin.

#

# See 'perldoc Mail::SpamAssassin::Conf' for details of what can be

# tweaked.

#

# This file was installed during the installation of SpamAssassin 3.2.0,

# and contains plugin loading commands for the new plugins added in that

# release.  It will not be overwritten during future SpamAssassin installs,

# so you can modify it to enable some disabled-by-default plugins below,

# if you so wish.

#

###########################################################################

# Check - Provides main check functionality

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Check

# HTTPSMismatch - find URI mismatches between href and anchor text

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTTPSMismatch

# URIDetail - test URIs using detailed URI information

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDetail

# Shortcircuit - stop evaluation early if high-accuracy rules fire

# 

# loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Shortcircuit

# Plugins which used to be EvalTests.pm

# broken out into separate plugins

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Bayes

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::BodyEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DNSEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTMLEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HeaderEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIEval

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WLBLEval

# VBounce - anti-bounce-message rules, see rules/20_vbounce.cf

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::VBounce

# Rule2XSBody - speedup by compilation of ruleset to native code

#

# loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Rule2XSBody

# ASN - Look up the Autonomous System Number of the connecting IP

# and create a header containing ASN data for bayes tokenization.

# See plugin's POD docs for usage info.

#

# loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ASN

# ImageInfo - rules to match metadata of image attachments

#

loadplugin Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ImageInfo

```

# cat razor-agent.conf

```

#

# Razor2 config file

# 

# Autogenerated by Razor-Agents v2.84 

# Tue Jul 28 12:56:33 2009

# Created with all default values 

# 

# see razor-agent.conf(5) man page 

#

debuglevel             = 9

identity               = identity

ignorelist             = 0

listfile_catalogue     = servers.catalogue.lst

listfile_discovery     = servers.discovery.lst

listfile_nomination    = servers.nomination.lst

logfile                = razor-agent.log

logic_method           = 4

min_cf                 = ac

razordiscovery         = discovery.razor.cloudmark.com

rediscovery_wait       = 172800

report_headers         = 1

turn_off_discovery     = 0

use_engines            = 4,8

whitelist              = razor-whitelist

razorhome               = /var/amavis/.razor

```

Razor allein beispielsweise klassifiziert die Test Spam E-Mail aber durchaus als Spam.

# razor-check -d /tmp/sample-spam.txt

```

 Razor-Log: Computed razorhome from env: /root/.razor

 Razor-Log: Found razorhome: /root/.razor

 Razor-Log: read_file: 16 items read from /root/.razor/razor-agent.conf

Aug 05 00:41:21.796564 check[13206]: [ 2] [bootup] Logging initiated LogDebugLevel=9 to stdout

Aug 05 00:41:21.796721 check[13206]: [ 5] computed razorhome=/root/.razor, conf=/root/.razor/razor-agent.conf, ident=/root/.razor/identity-ruV3Ivu5qz

Aug 05 00:41:21.796750 check[13206]: [ 2]  Razor-Agents v2.84 starting razor-check -d /tmp/sample-spam.txt

Aug 05 00:41:21.796819 check[13206]: [ 8] reading straight RFC822 mail from /tmp/sample-spam.txt

Aug 05 00:41:21.796889 check[13206]: [ 6] read 1 mail

Aug 05 00:41:21.796938 check[13206]: [ 8] Client supported_engines: 4 8

Aug 05 00:41:21.797046 check[13206]: [ 8]  prep_mail done: mail 1 headers=293, mime0=616

Aug 05 00:41:21.797153 check[13206]: [ 6] skipping whitelist file (empty?): /root/.razor/razor-whitelist

Aug 05 00:41:21.797228 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 1 items read from /root/.razor/servers.discovery.lst

Aug 05 00:41:21.797315 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 4 items read from /root/.razor/servers.nomination.lst

Aug 05 00:41:21.797401 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 3 items read from /root/.razor/servers.catalogue.lst

Aug 05 00:41:21.797512 check[13206]: [ 9] Assigning defaults to n001.cloudmark.com

Aug 05 00:41:21.797561 check[13206]: [ 9] Assigning defaults to n003.cloudmark.com

Aug 05 00:41:21.797607 check[13206]: [ 9] Assigning defaults to n004.cloudmark.com

Aug 05 00:41:21.797651 check[13206]: [ 9] Assigning defaults to n002.cloudmark.com

Aug 05 00:41:21.797697 check[13206]: [ 9] Assigning defaults to c302.cloudmark.com

Aug 05 00:41:21.797741 check[13206]: [ 9] Assigning defaults to c303.cloudmark.com

Aug 05 00:41:21.797790 check[13206]: [ 9] Assigning defaults to c301.cloudmark.com

Aug 05 00:41:21.798059 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 28 items read from /root/.razor/server.n001.cloudmark.com.conf

Aug 05 00:41:21.798245 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 28 items read from /root/.razor/server.n001.cloudmark.com.conf

Aug 05 00:41:21.798443 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 30 items read from /root/.razor/server.c302.cloudmark.com.conf

Aug 05 00:41:21.798634 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 30 items read from /root/.razor/server.c302.cloudmark.com.conf

Aug 05 00:41:21.798846 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 31 items read from /root/.razor/server.c301.cloudmark.com.conf

Aug 05 00:41:21.799045 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 31 items read from /root/.razor/server.c301.cloudmark.com.conf

Aug 05 00:41:21.799252 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 31 items read from /root/.razor/server.c303.cloudmark.com.conf

Aug 05 00:41:21.799453 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 31 items read from /root/.razor/server.c303.cloudmark.com.conf

Aug 05 00:41:21.799634 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 27 items read from /root/.razor/server.n004.cloudmark.com.conf

Aug 05 00:41:21.799817 check[13206]: [ 5] read_file: 27 items read from /root/.razor/server.n004.cloudmark.com.conf

Aug 05 00:41:21.799940 check[13206]: [ 5] 155149 seconds before closest server discovery

Aug 05 00:41:21.799987 check[13206]: [ 6] c302.cloudmark.com is a Catalogue Server srl 11152; computed min_cf=21, Server se: 23C8

Aug 05 00:41:21.800039 check[13206]: [ 8] Computed supported_engines: 4 8

Aug 05 00:41:21.800076 check[13206]: [ 8] Using next closest server c302.cloudmark.com:2703, cached info srl 11152

Aug 05 00:41:21.800105 check[13206]: [ 8] mail 1 has no subject

Aug 05 00:41:21.800186 check[13206]: [ 6] preproc: mail 1.0 went from 616 bytes to 503 

Aug 05 00:41:21.800220 check[13206]: [ 6] computing sigs for mail 1.0, len 503

Aug 05 00:41:21.800762 check[13206]: [ 6] Engine (8) didn't produce a signature for mail 1.0

Aug 05 00:41:21.800818 check[13206]: [ 5] 168188 seconds before closest server discovery

Aug 05 00:41:21.800860 check[13206]: [ 6] c303.cloudmark.com is a Catalogue Server srl 11195; computed min_cf=21, Server se: 23C8

Aug 05 00:41:21.800909 check[13206]: [ 8] Computed supported_engines: 4 8

Aug 05 00:41:21.800944 check[13206]: [ 8] Using next closest server c303.cloudmark.com:2703, cached info srl 11195

Aug 05 00:41:21.800976 check[13206]: [ 5] Connecting to c303.cloudmark.com ...

Aug 05 00:41:22.022138 check[13206]: [ 8] Connection established

Aug 05 00:41:22.022250 check[13206]: [ 4] c303.cloudmark.com >> 37 server greeting: sn=C&srl=11195&a=1&a=cg&ep4=7542-10

Aug 05 00:41:22.022366 check[13206]: [ 4] c303.cloudmark.com << 25

Aug 05 00:41:22.022425 check[13206]: [ 6] cn=razor-agents&cv=2.84

Aug 05 00:41:22.022514 check[13206]: [ 6] c303.cloudmark.com is a Catalogue Server srl 11195; computed min_cf=21, Server se: 23C8

Aug 05 00:41:22.022606 check[13206]: [ 8] Computed supported_engines: 4 8

Aug 05 00:41:22.022686 check[13206]: [ 8] mail 1.0 e4 sig: maD-J2LHO2hbHzZrbOXcsZ6ndsoA

Aug 05 00:41:22.022760 check[13206]: [ 5] mail 1.0 e8 got no sig

Aug 05 00:41:22.022841 check[13206]: [ 8] preparing 1 queries

Aug 05 00:41:22.022918 check[13206]: [ 8] sending 1 batches

Aug 05 00:41:22.022981 check[13206]: [ 4] c303.cloudmark.com << 52

Aug 05 00:41:22.023024 check[13206]: [ 6] a=c&e=4&ep4=7542-10&s=maD-J2LHO2hbHzZrbOXcsZ6ndsoA

Aug 05 00:41:22.345002 check[13206]: [ 4] c303.cloudmark.com >> 12

Aug 05 00:41:22.345095 check[13206]: [ 6] response to sent.2

p=1&cf=100

Aug 05 00:41:22.345229 check[13206]: [ 6] mail 1.0 e=4 sig=maD-J2LHO2hbHzZrbOXcsZ6ndsoA: Is spam: cf 100 >= min_cf 21

Aug 05 00:41:22.345299 check[13206]: [ 7] method 4: mail 1.0: no-contention part, spam=1

Aug 05 00:41:22.345358 check[13206]: [ 7] method 4: mail 1: a non-contention part was spam, mail spam

Aug 05 00:41:22.345414 check[13206]: [ 3] mail 1 is known spam.

Aug 05 00:41:22.345474 check[13206]: [ 5] disconnecting from server c303.cloudmark.com

Aug 05 00:41:22.345549 check[13206]: [ 4] c303.cloudmark.com << 5

Aug 05 00:41:22.345606 check[13206]: [ 6] a=q

Aug 05 00:41:22.345690 check[13206]: [ 8] razor-check finished successfully.

```

Ich hoffe das mir wer auf die Sprünge helfen kann wo ich hier irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht haben könnte.

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> # spamassassin -D spamassassin -t -D < sample-spam 

 

Hast du das so ausgeführt wie es da steht oder ist das beim kopieren entstanden?

Wenn du das so ausgeführt hast, dann mach es ma so:

# spamassassin -t -D < sample-spam

Das was du an Output gepostet hast sieht gut aus, bei mir siehts auch so aus und das geht auf 3 Servern.

Sebastian

----------

## ftf

Ja, das ist leider nur ein copy paste Fehler.

Ich finds komisch das er die Module alle lädt, aber danach anscheinend nichts mehr mit ihnen macht. So gut wie alle Spam E-Mails die durchkommen werden vom Razor im Alleingang als Spam erkannt.

```
X-Spam-Status: No, score=0.0 required=3.0 tests=none _DCCR_ _PYZOR_ _RAZOR_ 
```

Auch setzt SpamAssassin nie eine der drei Variablen..

----------

## Hollowman

Poste doch ma die ausgabe von:

# spamassassin -D --lint

Sebastian

----------

## ftf

# spamassassin -D --lint 

```

[21232] dbg: logger: adding facilities: all

[21232] dbg: logger: logging level is DBG

[21232] dbg: generic: SpamAssassin version 3.2.1

[21232] dbg: config: score set 0 chosen.

[21232] dbg: util: running in taint mode? no

[21232] dbg: dns: is Net::DNS::Resolver available? yes

[21232] dbg: dns: Net::DNS version: 0.63

[21232] dbg: diag: perl platform: 5.008008 linux

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: Digest::SHA1, version 2.11

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: HTML::Parser, version 3.60

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::DNS, version 0.63

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: MIME::Base64, version 3.07

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: DB_File, version 1.815

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::SMTP, version 2.31

[21232] dbg: diag: module not installed: Mail::SPF ('require' failed)

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: Mail::SPF::Query, version 1.999001

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: IP::Country::Fast, version 604.001

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: Razor2::Client::Agent, version 2.84

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: Net::Ident, version 1.20

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Socket::INET6, version 2.51

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Socket::SSL, version 1.26

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: Compress::Zlib, version 2.02

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: Time::HiRes, version 1.9707

[21232] dbg: diag: module not installed: Mail::DomainKeys ('require' failed)

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: Mail::DKIM, version 0.31

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: DBI, version 1.601

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: Getopt::Long, version 2.35

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: LWP::UserAgent, version 2.033

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: HTTP::Date, version 1.47

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: Archive::Tar, version 1.40

[21232] dbg: diag: module installed: IO::Zlib, version 1.07

[21232] dbg: diag: module not installed: Encode::Detect ('require' failed)

[21232] dbg: ignore: using a test message to lint rules

[21232] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules pre files

[21232] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/init.pre

[21232] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre

[21232] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v312.pre

[21232] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/v320.pre

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001" for sys rules pre files

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001" for default rules dir

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_adult_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header3_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x264_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html4_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_oem_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_spoof_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_whitelist_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_bml_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_redirect_pre3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_bml_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_redirect_post3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/etc/mail/spamassassin" for site rules dir

[21232] dbg: config: read file /etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/root/.spamassassin/user_prefs" for user prefs file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /root/.spamassassin/user_prefs

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Hashcash from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: did not register Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF=HASH(0x27a6920), already registered

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC from @INC

[21232] dbg: dcc: local tests only, disabling DCC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor from @INC

[21232] dbg: pyzor: local tests only, disabling Pyzor

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2 from @INC

[21232] dbg: razor2: local tests only, skipping Razor

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::TextCat from @INC

[21232] dbg: textcat: loading languages file...

[21232] dbg: textcat: loaded 73 language models

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DKIM from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Check from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTTPSMismatch from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDetail from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Bayes from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::BodyEval from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DNSEval from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HTMLEval from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::HeaderEval from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEEval from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayEval from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIEval from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WLBLEval from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::VBounce from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Rule2XSBody from @INC

[21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ImageInfo from @INC

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_adult_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_adult_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_adult_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510052000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510052000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510052000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_evilnum2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header1_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header2_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header3_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200810271100.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header3_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200810271100.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header3_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200810271100.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200810271100.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200810271100.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200810271100.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605212000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x264_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510300000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x264_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510300000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x264_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510300000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510300000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510300000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510300000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512260100.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512260100.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_header_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512260100.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html4_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html4_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html4_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_eng_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200606040500.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510252100.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510252100.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x30_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510252100.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510062000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510062000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_html_x31_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200510062000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_oem_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512271200.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_oem_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512271200.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_oem_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200512271200.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_spoof_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200701151000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_spoof_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200701151000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_spoof_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200701151000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_whitelist_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605160300.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_whitelist_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605160300.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/70_sare_whitelist_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605160300.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_bml_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_bml_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_bml_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_redirect_pre3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_redirect_pre3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/71_sare_redirect_pre3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_bml_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_bml_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_bml_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200705210700.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_redirect_post3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605160300.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_redirect_post3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605160300.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/72_sare_redirect_post3_0_0_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200605160300.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_post25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: fixed relative path: /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[21232] dbg: config: using "/var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf" for included file

[21232] dbg: config: read file /var/lib/spamassassin/3.002001/99_sare_fraud_pre25x_cf_sare_sa-update_dostech_net/200506020000.cf

[21232] dbg: rules: SARE_HEAD_HDR_XRMDTXT merged duplicates: SARE_HEAD_HDR_AUTSUBD __SARE_HEAD_HDR_RMDB

[21232] dbg: rules: __SARE_HEAD_HDR_IDKEY merged duplicates: SARE_HEAD_HDR_XIDKEY

[21232] dbg: rules: SARE_SUBJ_SLUT merged duplicates: __FPS_SLUT

[21232] dbg: rules: __SARE_FROM_WSJ merged duplicates: SARE_FROM_WSJ

[21232] dbg: rules: __SARE_HEAD_HDR_XGMXAV merged duplicates: SARE_HEAD_HDR_XGMXAV

[21232] dbg: rules: SARE_USERAG_BAT merged duplicates: __SARE_HEAD_MAIL_BAT2

[21232] dbg: rules: SARE_HTML_ALT_WAIT1 merged duplicates: SARE_HTML_ALT_WAIT2 SARE_HTML_A_NULL SARE_HTML_BADOPEN SARE_HTML_BAD_FG_CLR SARE_HTML_COLOR_NWHT3 SARE_HTML_FONT_INVIS2 SARE_HTML_FSIZE_1ALL SARE_HTML_GIF_DIM SARE_HTML_H2_CLK SARE_HTML_HTML_AFTER SARE_HTML_INV_TAGA SARE_HTML_JSCRIPT_ENC SARE_HTML_JVS_HREF SARE_HTML_MANY_BR10 SARE_HTML_NO_BODY SARE_HTML_NO_HTML1 SARE_HTML_P_JUSTIFY SARE_HTML_URI_2SLASH SARE_HTML_URI_AXEL SARE_HTML_URI_BADQRY SARE_HTML_URI_BUG SARE_HTML_URI_FORMPHP SARE_HTML_URI_HREF SARE_HTML_URI_MANYP2 SARE_HTML_URI_MANYP3 SARE_HTML_URI_NUMPHP3 SARE_HTML_URI_OBFU4 SARE_HTML_URI_OBFU4a SARE_HTML_URI_OPTPHP SARE_HTML_URI_REFID SARE_HTML_URI_RID SARE_HTML_URI_RM SARE_HTML_USL_MULT

[21232] dbg: rules: SARE_BOUNDARY_D8 merged duplicates: SARE_FROM_NUM_9DIG SARE_FROM_SPACE2 SARE_FROM_SPAM_CHAR0 SARE_FROM_SPAM_WORD0 SARE_FROM_UK2NET2 SARE_HEAD_DATE18 SARE_HEAD_HDR_XACWGHT SARE_HEAD_HDR_XAUTOGN SARE_HEAD_HDR_XCONTAC SARE_HEAD_HDR_XENVID SARE_HEAD_HDR_XMCAVTP SARE_HEAD_HDR_XMLFILT SARE_HELO_MAIL SARE_MSGID_2KDD SARE_MSGID_EMPTY SARE_MSGID_LONG35 SARE_MSGID_LONG55 SARE_MSGID_LONG65 SARE_MSGID_LONG75 SARE_MULT_VIA_FWCATS SARE_RECV_IP_064080 SARE_RECV_IP_066114b SARE_RECV_IP_071004246 SARE_RECV_ISWEST SARE_RECV_SPAM_DOMN3 SARE_RECV_SPAM_DOMN81 SARE_RECV_SPAM_NAME0 SARE_RECV_SUSP_3 SARE_REPLY_SPAMWORD0 SARE_TOCC_BCC_MANY SARE_TOCC_COMBO1 SARE_USERAG_Dig SARE_XMAIL_XMAIL

[21232] dbg: conf: finish parsing

[21232] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags=HASH(0x2ac0720) implements 'finish_parsing_end', priority 0

[21232] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Rule2XSBody=HASH(0x2c031d0) implements 'finish_parsing_end', priority 0

[21232] dbg: replacetags: replacing tags

[21232] dbg: replacetags: done replacing tags

[21232] dbg: zoom: loading compiled ruleset from /var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/3.002001

[21232] dbg: zoom: using compiled ruleset in /var/lib/spamassassin/compiled/3.002001/Mail/SpamAssassin/CompiledRegexps/body_0.pm for Mail::SpamAssassin::CompiledRegexps::body_0

[21232] dbg: zoom: able to use 216/216 'body_0' compiled rules (100%)

[21232] dbg: bayes: tie-ing to DB file R/O /var/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes_toks

[21232] dbg: bayes: tie-ing to DB file R/O /var/amavis/.spamassassin/bayes_seen

[21232] dbg: bayes: found bayes db version 3

[21232] dbg: bayes: DB journal sync: last sync: 0

[21232] dbg: config: score set 2 chosen.

[21232] dbg: message: main message type: text/plain

[21232] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER START ----

[21232] dbg: message: parsing normal part

[21232] dbg: message: ---- MIME PARSER END ----

[21232] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DNSEval=HASH(0x2b97f50) implements 'check_start', priority 0

[21232] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Rule2XSBody=HASH(0x2c031d0) implements 'check_start', priority 0

[21232] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Check=HASH(0x2b79270) implements 'check_main', priority 0

[21232] dbg: conf: trusted_networks not configured, using internal_networks configuration for trusted_networks

[21232] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Trusted: 

[21232] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Untrusted: 

[21232] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-Internal: 

[21232] dbg: metadata: X-Spam-Relays-External: 

[21232] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry=HASH(0x278b4f0) implements 'extract_metadata', priority 0

[21232] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::TextCat=HASH(0x28b64c0) implements 'extract_metadata', priority 0

[21232] dbg: metadata: X-Relay-Countries: 

[21232] dbg: message: no encoding detected

[21232] dbg: textcat: classifying, skipping: yi sco lv is bs sl la ga sa eu et rm cy eo fy gd lt

[21232] dbg: textcat: language possibly: en

[21232] dbg: textcat: X-Languages: "en", X-Languages-Length: 1342

[21232] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry=HASH(0x278b4f0) implements 'parsed_metadata', priority 0

[21232] dbg: rules: local tests only, ignoring RBL eval

[21232] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 0

[21232] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Rule2XSBody=HASH(0x2c031d0) implements 'check_rules_at_priority', priority 0

[21232] dbg: rules: running one_line_body tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled one_line_body tests

[21232] dbg: plugin: Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Rule2XSBody=HASH(0x2c031d0) implements 'run_body_fast_scan', priority 0

[21232] dbg: zoom: run_body_fast_scan for body_0 start

[21232] dbg: zoom: run_body_fast_scan for body_0 done

[21232] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[21232] dbg: rules: ran header rule __SARE_WHITELIST_FLAG ======> got hit: "i"

[21232] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[21232] dbg: rules: ran body rule __NONEMPTY_BODY ======> got hit: "I"

[21232] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[21232] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[21232] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[21232] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[21232] dbg: check: running tests for priority: 500

[21232] dbg: rules: running one_line_body tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled one_line_body tests

[21232] dbg: rules: running head tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled head tests

[21232] dbg: rules: running body tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled body tests

[21232] dbg: rules: running uri tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled uri tests

[21232] dbg: rules: running rawbody tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled rawbody tests

[21232] dbg: rules: running full tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled full tests

[21232] dbg: rules: running meta tests; score so far=0

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG40 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG50'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG40 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG55'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG40 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG65'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG40 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG75'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_SUN_BLOCKER has undefined dependency 'USER_IN_WHITELIST'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_8BIT_NOSPM has undefined dependency '__SARE_HEAD_8BIT_DATE'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_8BIT_NOSPM has undefined dependency '__SARE_HEAD_8BIT_RECV'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_FPP_BLOCKER has undefined dependency 'USER_IN_WHITELIST'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MULT_RATW_03 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MULT_RATW_03E'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HTML_MANY_BR05 has undefined dependency 'HTML_MESSAGE'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RECV_FORGE_OUTBLZ has undefined dependency 'FAKE_OUTBLAZE_RCVD'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test __SARE_HEAD_FALSE has undefined dependency '__FROM_AOL_COM'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test __SARE_HEAD_FALSE has undefined dependency '__FROM_AOL_COM'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_BOUNDARY_D12 has undefined dependency 'MIME_BOUND_DIGITS_15'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HTML_MARQUEE has undefined dependency 'HTML_TAG_EXIST_MARQUEE'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_XORIP_NOTIP has undefined dependency 'X_ORIG_IPNOT_IPV4'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG45 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG50'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG45 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG55'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG45 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG65'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_MSGID_LONG45 has undefined dependency '__SARE_MSGID_LONG75'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_FEB_BLOCKER has undefined dependency 'USER_IN_WHITELIST'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RD_SAFE has undefined dependency 'SARE_RD_SAFE_MKSHRT'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RD_SAFE has undefined dependency 'SARE_RD_SAFE_GT'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RD_SAFE has undefined dependency 'SARE_RD_SAFE_TINY'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_CIT_BLOCKER has undefined dependency 'USER_IN_WHITELIST'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_RECV_IP_FROMIP1 has undefined dependency 'RCVD_DOUBLE_IP_SPAM'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_HDR_XMSGINF has undefined dependency 'X_MESSAGE_INFO'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_SUBJ_RAND has undefined dependency 'SARE_XMAIL_SUSP2'

[21232] dbg: rules: meta test SARE_HEAD_SUBJ_RAND has undefined dependency 'X_AUTH_WARN_FAKED'

[21232] dbg: rules: compiled meta tests

[21232] dbg: check: is spam? score=0 required=3

[21232] dbg: check: tests=

[21232] dbg: check: subtests=__NONEMPTY_BODY,__SARE_WHITELIST_FLAG

```

Das verhalten das die Plugins im lokalen Test deaktivert werden ist normal, oder?

Fabian

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

 *Quote:*   

> [21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor from @INC
> 
> [21232] dbg: pyzor: local tests only, disabling Pyzor
> 
> [21232] dbg: plugin: loading Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2 from @INC
> ...

 

saludos

andreas

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Normalerweise müsste das gehen. Das sieht alles haar genauso aus wie bei mir.

Poste doch ma deine sample-spam.txt.

Sebastian

----------

## ftf

Oh mein Gott ist der Fehler peinlich. Ich wollte gerade um ein wenig mehr Übersicht in die Debug Ausgaben zu kriegen die SARE Regeln rauswerfen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ansonsten keine Regeln definiert waren. Ich hab also beim Einrichten schlichtweg vergessen updates.spamassassin.org in das Channelfile zu schreiben..

Danke für Eure Hilfe,

Fabian

----------

